# High Dunes, kill devil hills or Hatteras High, Rodanthe?



## tschwa2 (Jan 12, 2013)

We have never been to the Outer Banks but plan to go in Mid June.  I already have a unit booked at High Dunes in Kill Devil Hills.  I know it will be a 1st floor unit so no ocean view.  I saw Hatteras High in Rodanthe available today for the same dates and put it on hold.  I would have to pay the $199 exchange fee to switch resorts.  

Is it worth changing?  Is one area better for a first visit to the Outer Banks?  We are looking for a mix a low key beach days and short day trips exploring the area.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 12, 2013)

*I loved High Dunes when we stayed there several years ago*



tschwa2 said:


> We have never been to the Outer Banks but plan to go in Mid June.  I already have a unit booked at High Dunes in Kill Devil Hills.  I know it will be a 1st floor unit so no ocean view.  I saw Hatteras High in Rodanthe available today for the same dates and put it on hold.  I would have to pay the $199 exchange fee to switch resorts.
> 
> Is it worth changing?  Is one area better for a first visit to the Outer Banks?  We are looking for a mix a low key beach days and short day trips exploring the area.



I believe there are only nine units.  A sighting was listed recently for a July week for the Rodanthe resort.  I had it on hold, but released it after an email dialogue with a TUG owner.  If you're looking for a resort and area strictly for relaxing on the beach, with little to do in the area, I believe the resort in Rodanthe would be a better choice.  Less crowds.  But if you're looking for a closer proximity to restaurants and things to do on the Outer Banks, the High Dunes resort would be a much better choice.  I would love to have another opportunity for High Dunes during a prime week.  Very close proximity to beach, small.  We like that.  There is a small pool on-site.    Strictly my personal opinion.  Very rare to see High Dunes during prime time.  Not worth changing to me.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks.  That's what I was leaning to as well based on the RCI and TUG reviews.  Week 24 is not quite prime season but it is close enough for us.  I am letting  my sons miss 2 half days of school in which I know they won't be learning a thing.  If we don't have any snow days they won't even miss the 2 days but if we have more than 3 full days missed they will tack another day or two to the end of the year.  Fingers crossed no big snow this year.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jan 12, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> We have never been to the Outer Banks but plan to go in Mid June.  I already have a unit booked at High Dunes in Kill Devil Hills.  I know it will be a 1st floor unit so no ocean view.  I saw Hatteras High in Rodanthe available today for the same dates and put it on hold.  I would have to pay the $199 exchange fee to switch resorts.
> 
> Is it worth changing?  Is one area better for a first visit to the Outer Banks?  We are looking for a mix a low key beach days and short day trips exploring the area.




I own at Hatteras High and the Golden Strand with back to back fixed weeks. The Golden Strand (like High Dunes) is in the middle for most activities, restaurants and shopping while Hatteras High is not. Being at the High Dunes you could be busy every day but at HH, there are a few activities but it would be best for just relaxin' and layin' on the beach.

For me the beach at HH was better  and less crowded than that at the GS.

Comparing the interior photos of HH ( http://www.hatterashigh.org/Timeshare Info/Timeshare Info.html ) with those of HD ( http://www.highdunescondominiums.com/Features_Amenities.htm ), HD is finished better than HH. And you can't see the beach at HH because of the set back and the high dune in between.

Since this would be your first visit to OBX, I would stay at HD unless you just want to chill out.


SBtS


----------



## Laurie (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been to both, and IMO you made the right choice to keep High Dunes.


----------



## Greg G (Feb 3, 2013)

tschwa2

I agree with everyone else.  For what you want to do, stay at High Dunes.  When we went to the Outerbanks (in 2003) we stayed in Kill Devil Hills and did day trips up to Corolla and south to Ocracoke island and that seemed to work out well.  And as everyone else said you are very close to restaurants and activities in that central location.

Greg


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Great.  Thanks for the advice everyone.  I am looking forward to June (especially on the days like today when it it 27 outside).  I have been seeing several 2 bedroom oceanfront resorts in the Outerbanks pop up in RCI for 2014 for 28-38 tpu's so anyone wanting to go you should start looking ASAP.  I am very tempted but unless something is less than a 5 hour drive, I like to go to the same general destination no more than EOY to give the family a chance to explore other areas.


----------

